# Financial ombudsman - any experience with them?



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

As title really,

I don't really want to go in to full details on here, but suffice to say, they've done stuff and even the bank staff can't explain why !!

I need to make a complaint about my bank (Barclays), have lodged 2 with them, and am going to the FOS about them as well.

Has anyway used them to complain about a bank, worth it, helpful, successful, waste of time??

What do you reckon?


----------



## jimmy669966 (Sep 25, 2011)

Without specific details it's impossible to say, your question is akin to saying someone's done something wrong towards me can i sue them through a solicitor or is this a waste of time, etc?


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Been to the FSA before, dealt with our issue very well.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

You can only go to the FOS if you have had a final response from Barclays and it should state that in their letter. If not then the FOS will not entertain your complaint. From the sentence "they've done stuff and even the bank staff can't explain why !!" it sounds like they have not given a final response because I cannot see how a final response could be offered with no satisfactory explanation, at least in their eyes. But if you have a final response you can take it to the FOS. They will investigate and see if you have been "treated fairly" or disadvantaged in any way. It is easy for a person to get heated up over something a bank has done and threaten going to the FOS often as a scare tactic. Normally a bank will try and avoid being reported and even if they think they are correct can offer a gesture of goodwill. As for being any good, it really depends on what has happened. If you do feel you have not been treated fairly for some reason then it is worth a go. It is a pretty easy procedure.


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

shine247 said:


> You can only go to the FOS if you have had a final response from Barclays and it should state that in their letter. If not then the FOS will not entertain your complaint. From the sentence "they've done stuff and even the bank staff can't explain why !!" it sounds like they have not given a final response because I cannot see how a final response could be offered with no satisfactory explanation, at least in their eyes. But if you have a final response you can take it to the FOS. They will investigate and see if you have been "treated fairly" or disadvantaged in any way. It is easy for a person to get heated up over something a bank has done and threaten going to the FOS often as a scare tactic. Normally a bank will try and avoid being reported and even if they think they are correct can offer a gesture of goodwill. As for being any good, it really depends on what has happened. If you do feel you have not been treated fairly for some reason then it is worth a go. It is a pretty easy procedure.


under the code of pratice banks are allowed 28 days to reply to you. if not you can then proceed with FOS complaint so long as original complaint was in writing and you have copy, proof of postage is also handy but not a requirement. 
also dealt with them on 4 occasions one of the more helpful ombudsman


----------



## xaddiction (May 10, 2007)

I've used them when lloyds wasn't playing fair.

The sorted it fast.

The paper work was a bit long winded though.


----------



## Doc943 (Mar 27, 2011)

I raised a complaint with Barclays over a missold mortgage. When Barclays failed to stick to their own process to deal with my complaint l involved the FOS who were very helpful in getting things back on track and finalised with a successful outcome. Took nine months. So my experience with the FOS was positive.


----------

